# Ok I need some advice



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I work a full time job where I rotate every week. 1 week I work 7-3. The next week I work 3-11. It makes it nuts for an exercising schedule with this horrible hot weather. but my dogs are worth it for me to get up a half an hour early to exercise them in the cool of the morning. ( I'm not a morning person but for my dogs I will do this.) My question is- what is a good feeding schedule for them? I, in a perfect world, would feed them twice a day BUT when I'm on the evening shift I feed 3 times, morning, before I go to work, when I get home from work; smaller amounts to keep it even. BUT, they seem to get hungry early when I'm on days and only feed them twice, larger amounts. Any suggestions? Should I try to feed them 3 times on days too?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Since they seem to prefer the 3 meals and do well on that, you may want to try the 3 meals all the time, if you can manage it.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Mary Beth


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh wow I just noticed your from Pierre, South Dakota. I live in Aberdeen!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Welcome! That's great, you're the first South Dakotan, I've met on this site. Did your dogs come from the area? My Sting is from Gaardog Shepherds, up in Ray, North Dakota. Hope your feeding schedule works out, Sting does well on 3 daily meals. Sometimes he won't eat at noon, but then really chows down at night. Then again, my Dobe was on free feeding. Her bowl of kibble always kept full. I was skeptical but she was an adult when I got her and that is what she was used to.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Actually I got my dogs from a breeder over by Denver Colorado hehe


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i had a job where i worked day shift sometimes and night
shift sometimes. i fed my dog twice a day no matter what 
shift i was working. he had the same amount of food wheter
it was day shift or night shift. do what works for your dogs.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mary Beth said:


> Welcome! That's great, you're the first South Dakotan, I've met on this site. Did your dogs come from the area? My Sting is from Gaardog Shepherds, up in Ray, North Dakota. Hope your feeding schedule works out, Sting does well on 3 daily meals. Sometimes he won't eat at noon, but then really chows down at night. Then again, my Dobe was on free feeding. Her bowl of kibble always kept full. I was skeptical but she was an adult when I got her and that is what she was used to.


 Who are his parents ? My Baron is also from Gaardogs. He is a solid black from Kafi and Dartagan. Now 10 months old.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Kyad02 said:


> Who are his parents ? My Baron is also from Gaardogs. He is a solid black from Kafi and Dartagan. Now 10 months old.


That's great! Dartagan is my Sting's brother from the same litter: dad Ace & mother Mautti. Sting takes after Mautti (that's him in my avator) only looks like his dad a bit around the face. He is also tall like her. Dartagan has his Dad's coloring. So does solid black Baron eat two or three meals a day?


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

two meals a day since 10 weeks old.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Photos - Jersey Shore Shepherds (and Friends!) (Forked River, NJ) - Meetup Baron at 5 months, He says hello to Uncle Sting !


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Photos - Jersey Shore Shepherds (and Friends!) (Forked River, NJ) - Meetup Baron at 9 months with my 3 year old Rex on the right post up some pics of Uncle Sting if you get a chance. BTW Kafi and Dartegan are expecting thier third litter this fall


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Baron is sure handsome - his mother's lovely black coloring and his papa's conformation and expression. Uncle Sting is my avator. Except for a little bit around the face, he doesn't resemble his brother, your Baron's papa. His puppy to 5 month photos are on Gaardog's website - the 2006 year. Yes - I did see the upcoming litter on their website. Lovely walking area you both have to enjoy.


----------

